# Sanford Lake and Lake Ann, Traverse City



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Has anyone fished Lake Sanford or Lake Ann around the Traverse City area? I will be meeting two of my best buddies who moved up To Travese area about 8 years ago for an ice fishing get together. 

We don't have sleds or quads, so we'll be forced to pull our stuff. 

I would like to maybe target some panfish or pike, not sure if there is any Walleye (??) in any of these lakes? 

I'd appreciate if anyone could suggest a few places we may try, and what depths should be fishing at. 

Thanks in advance, and good luck ice fishing all.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

I live in Honor, which is only 6 or 8 miles from those two lakes and I'll tell you what I can about them.
Sanford - I've caught some nice gills in the spring, but when they leave the shallows, I've not been able to find them. I've fished all over the lake through the ice without much luck,either. There is a small lake connected to the east side of Sanford, called Mud lake. I have caught some decent gills through the ice there in years past, but lately the property owners have posted it and have been calling in trespass complaints if you cross theirs. There is some state property on the east side of Mud lake, but you have to walk through a swamp to reach the lake.
Lake Ann - There are some really nice pike in Lake Ann, I don't know too much about the gills. I would fish the southeast corner; there is a small bay or bayou there that is somewhat shallower than the rest of the lake, with nice weed beds. I've been meaning to try that.
Here are a few other ideas you may want to consider.
Lake Dubonnet - It lays in the western section of Grand Traverse county, north of US-31. It holds decent gills and fair numbers of pike.
Spider and Arbutus Lakes - Southeast of Traverse City. A couple of well known area guides take their clients to those lakes for gills. Those lakes have many bays and are not terribly deep.
I have recently heard that some nice perch are being taken from Skegemog, east of Traverse north of M-72.
A word of caution. Pay particular attention to ice conditions! People have been fishing Long Lake southwest of Traverse and catching some walleyes, mostly small. I saw on the local news tonight that two snowmobilers rode off the ice today into open water and drowned, apparently in white-out conditions. The news showed film taken from the Coast Guard helicopter and there is more open water out there than people realize. I'm confident that the ice is better on the smaller lakes and I'd rather fish them, myself.
Hope this has been some help. Your friend from T.C. should have some ideas, too. Let us know how you do.

Tight lines,
Butch


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Here's another suggestion for you. Stop at one of the bigger tackle shops and buy a book of hydrographic lake maps for the Grand Traverse area. They are worth the bucks.

Good Luck,
Butch


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Butch T, I used to fish that pond in the SE corner of Lake Ann several years ago. It was about 7-8 FOW in the center and LOADED with pike and monster snapping turtles (I had a run-in there with a turtle once). I never fished it in winter though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. I appreciate it.


----------

